# Folding Slingshot Switzerland



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

¿You thought you´d seen it all?


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

I have always been fascinated by the Swiss Army Knives... And this is a small tribute to them...!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

mazawolf said:


> ¿You thought you´d seen it all?


Very nice!
But, to say the truth, already I've seen something like this: the 3rd place of the june SOTM, the Slingshotnew's Scarabeus...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47797-scarabaeus/#entry591918


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Folding slings aren't a new idea around here, no matter how huge you make your text.

It is nice, though I hope it locks in the upright position.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good work but not a never seen idea


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you very much for your comments. It is a great forum where you make big .... !!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is this a homemade slingshot or a thread promoting your work?

I'm confused.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Is this just a concept rendering? or you have made some already? I see a few issues, the thickness of the frame been one.

Cheers.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

It looks to me like it has a liner locking system, if so I want one. Also the page 'flip magazine' on Facebook posted it.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

That's so cool.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Is it real??


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Is it real??


YES. Completely


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

CanH8r said:


> That's so cool.


Thks...!!!


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

CanH8r said:


> That's so cool.


Thks, a lot


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it available for sale?


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

CanH8r said:


> Is it available for sale?


+1

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the comments ... will soon be the international sale through my website... !!!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

What website, I love your design. Also I like the puzzle.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

SteellBallViking. It will take a while my webside. If you like you can download the PUZZLE template. It's now available...!!!


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Marcus Slingshot Maker said:


> ¿You thought you´d seen it all?


Hola Marcus. Eso me gusta muchisimo! no solamente porque soy Suizo, sino por ser estupenda idea y ademas hecho de primera. Possiblemente me muero esperando tu pagina web :-( 
Si no, me puedes poner en la lista de tus futuros clientes


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm gonna call this one out, normally I don't care but this is just a photoshop jobby, like his atlantis.. I hope this guy doesn't sucker any of you into buying products that don't exist.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Marcus.
Up to you to bring some evidence that your SSs do exist and are real. I guess, if you're not able to show the seriousness of your work and the integrity of your intentions, your reputation will be gone before it got a chance to build up - and it probably never will get it again. OK, you could eventually cry out loud "joke, joke, got you" and perform a backtrack hoping the guys will laugh and forgive you the fooling .... However, I wouldn't bet on this option. Sorry for you if its all fake - it would have been to nice to be true. If it's not a fake, damn bring the evidence and save your reputation.


----------



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

Hola George Gaggo.

Aprecio tus comentarios. Este es un foro y como tal la opinión de cualquiera tiene su propio valor. Respeto a cada miembro. Mis publicaciones no tienen ninguna intención en particular, no las publico para vender, obtener reconocimiento o beneficio alguno. Ustedes libremente han creado su propia idea de ellas. Corrigeme si estoy equivocado, pero,¿en que momento he cometido engaño y contra quien?

El título de mi tópico lo dice muy claro: "Mis tirachinas", en otras palabras, son mis creaciones... Para algunos son falsas, para otros no... Y sabes, no tengo que cambiar la opinión de nadie. Es un foro abierto, al menos eso creo. Un foro de tirachinas, y eso es lo que yo publico... Creeme, mi reputación no depende de las opiniones, o de las interpretaciones que generen mis publicaciones. Repito: No estoy compitiendo y no pretendo obtener nada.

No voy a satisfacer la incertidumbre. Así que, nuevamente agradezco tus comentarios y los de todos. Ten una excelente noche.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Hola Marcus

Gracias por haberme(nos) contestado. Yo me metí con mi commentario porque veía que la discusion iba a perderse en reproches, hipotesis, especulaciones, etc.. Entonces, pensaba ir por una "de-escalacion" antes de que la discusion fuera agresiva ... ya que tu con unas pocas fotos podrías facililmente satisfacer toda la incertidumbre y acabar con todo de una sola vez. Si no lo quieres, es tu asunto, pero lastima, porque tus creaciones - o concepto o reales - son muy interesante y complacen al aficionado. De toda manera espero el lanzamiento de tu pagina web y si algun día vas a vender esta tirachinas plegable en estilo Swiss Knife; aqui estoy y seré el primero de comprarte una d'estas.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Marcus! Love the idea and design!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I know Marcus, I go to his slingshot club to shoot almost every thursday.

He is a dedicated person, in a few months, he started a slingshot shooting club, and he became a very talented slingshotmaker, with very good desings and ideas, I even shoot some of his slingshot desings.

As I see it, he is sharing his desings, renders and ideas, instead of showing the final work.

I´m pretty shure he will share his final products once they are finished.

Cheers!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

BAT said:


> I know Marcus, I go to his slingshot club to shoot almost every thursday.
> 
> He is a dedicated person, in a few months, he started a slingshot shooting club, and he became a very talented slingshotmaker, with very good desings and ideas, I even shoot some of his slingshot desings.
> 
> ...


Nice to know!



Rip


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

OK


----------

